# Drain cable comes through 3.5' of dirt and cores a clean hole to the surface.



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

What machine is strong enough to do that? I'm thinking I need that on my truck! I got a call to clear a drain on the 24th but was to busy to get to them so they called Mike Diamond to unclog it.
They then call me back to see if I can fix the problem today. I get there and they tell me what happened so I run the jetter and sure enough water is bubbling up through a very clean hole in the ground. I'm able to put a shovel handle all the way till I hit pipe! 
I end up digging it up and the two 45 clay pipe offsets were completely gone with black dirt everywhere. The closer I get to the pipe was a soup bath of course.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Ooooooooooh


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I've done that with the K1500. Nothing beats inner core cables


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I had my K-7500 with 11/16" cable and a 3" round blade jump out of the ground behind me one day when I was trying to push it through a house trap in the dirt floored basement...

The bottom of the housetrap was rotted out...
Glad it wasn't under me...:thumbup:

You'd think that leaving the pipe like that and the slow forward progress in a line would have had them pull back the cable for a look at the cutter...
I wonder why my blade is all shiny?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have no experience with a sectional but I knew no drum machine I've seen can do that.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I couldn't see where it came out but I knew this wasn't a good sign


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Consider that the soil had been soaking up the poo water for a long time. It was probably not hard packed soil when they started.

Still, pretty odd event.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We have had a few jobs were the cable came out of the ground due to a broken pipe.

My father had one he was rodding from a clean out, and the owner of the house kept asking my dad if he wanted to use his rod. My dad says our rodder is good enough. Then the owner walked away and as he was returning there was a cutter head and cable following the guy. My dad said "Sir, I said we don't need your rodder" The owner then said what are you talking about. So upon further investigation the rod came out of the soil and just happened by chance to follow the home owner.

I had one overhead clean out, house was only a few months old. Stuck the rod in the line and was drilling away. My helper went outside to see how long of a run we had to deal with, and when he walked up towards the house he heard a rustling noise and notice my rod had came above ground.

All these examples are with a 1065 and 3/4" cable.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Several months ago contractors drove a huge post through a 3'+ deep sewer at a motorsport shop. I heard it rattling around on the blacktop after around 30 feet were above ground. I had my back to a large running central air unit and couldn't hear much.

I had already pulled the cutting bit/another section of cable off in the pic as I was ready to pull it back through.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yup depending on soil type and moisture a 2001with 3/4" I.C can come straight up out of the ground. I know cuz I did it a ways back. The line out of the septic tank had a break just after a SanTee (there was a clean out about 3' below grade with a plastic test cap). Cable went through it so smooth I didn't realize until I heard it, by then it was only about 3" below the soil.
The leach lines were so shot and all the back pressure was saturating the soil for a year, coupled with the rainy season, the soil was mush.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

A shot during repair/leach line install!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Earning your money there.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> What machine is strong enough to do that? I'm thinking I need that on my truck! I got a call to clear a drain on the 24th but was to busy to get to them so they called Mike Diamond to unclog it.
> They then call me back to see if I can fix the problem today. I get there and they tell me what happened so I run the jetter and sure enough water is bubbling up through a very clean hole in the ground. I'm able to put a shovel handle all the way till I hit pipe!
> I end up digging it up and the two 45 clay pipe offsets were completely gone with black dirt everywhere. The closer I get to the pipe was a soup bath of course.
> 
> ...


Good8od looking work.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Diamond uses Gorlitz. 68 or 68HD's


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> What machine is strong enough to do that? I'm thinking I need that on my truck! I got a call to clear a drain on the 24th but was to busy to get to them so they called Mike Diamond to unclog it.
> They then call me back to see if I can fix the problem today. I get there and they tell me what happened so I run the jetter and sure enough water is bubbling up through a very clean hole in the ground. I'm able to put a shovel handle all the way till I hit pipe!
> I end up digging it up and the two 45 clay pipe offsets were completely gone with black dirt everywhere. The closer I get to the pipe was a soup bath of course.
> 
> ...













What condition is the rest of the line in? What was original stoppage? Has homeowner had any stoppages in the past with that line?

I ask a a lot of questions when I'm on a job like that. I'm looking for as much information from the customer as I can get. It makes my job easier.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've snaked it and jetted it once each in the past and gave them a price to reline it. Now they're finally in agreement that it needs a relining the next time it clogs. 
The rest of the pipe is in this same condition.


----------

